# Need advice please



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys my new little hamster is acting very strange , i just been to check on him and he isnt lying in his bed ,just curling up in the corner 
he didnt eat anything last night ,i think he might just be stressed out but i need some advice cause he off his food ,anything i can maybe tempt him with ,any ideas would be great thankyou


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor thing...he doesn't look very well at all. How long have you had him? And where from?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I had him for 2 days got him from the rescue side in pets at home ,he had been roughly treated ,but as yet he hasnt eaten


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

If you'd bought him I'd tell you to take him to their vets for free treatment, since it was likely he was ill in their 'care' too...not sure about 'adoption' animals 

Either way I'd get him to a vet, he doesn't look too great and if he's not eaten, that's even worse, he needs something in his little belly. Try him with a bit of cooled down scrambled egg maybe?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeah i think i going to have to take him ,gonna ring them now thanks


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Good luck, let us know how it goes  Hope he can be treated.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Argent said:


> Good luck, let us know how it goes  Hope he can be treated.


I really hope it isnt bad 
i have fallen in love with him already


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I got appointment at vets for 2.30 this afternoon so fingers crossed


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh good luck hun! Bless him! xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks guys 
little moses has a cold and a little chest infection ,vet has given him septrin paediatric suspension 
and told me to give him anything that makes him eat .
I not suprised he was so quite in the pet shop ,they should have really had him checked out ,
Anyway my vet wont give up on him and neither will we .
Any ideas on food that might tempt him would be great 
i have bought some baby food and fruit but as for anything else i really not sure what i can give him


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw im so sorry ive got everything crossed for little Moses x


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Poor moses. My old hamsters used to eat pork pie from the fridge (weird I know), cool sausage meat (sausage roll), cooled scrambled egg, and the usual vegies. Dont know if that may help will have everything crossed for him xxxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys ,little moses got thru the night and he seemed a bit brighter this morning when i gave him his meds ,but he still hasnt eaten ,going to see if baby food might work not sure tho ?????


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awww poor little fella, i hope he feels better soon xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Little moses is getting worse ,getting weaker ,do i syringe feed him now maybe


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Little moses is getting worse ,getting weaker ,do i syringe feed him now maybe


Yes i would! Have you rang the vet again? Poor little fella


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Yes i would! Have you rang the vet again? Poor little fella


yea i did about 20 min ago he siad there was nothing more he could do its going to take a few days for the meds to kick in ,but vet isnt sure he is strong enough to make it .
i really trying to prove him wrong


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

syringe feeding him baby food or atleast some water might help


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou 
he doesnt look good at the moment ,getting some baby food now for him but ,it looks like he is on his way out :cryin::cryin:
but i gonna fight all night if i have to


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

best of luck to you and moses. really hope he pulls through, am thinking of you


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Thinking of you hunny , praying for little Moses.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Has Moses improved any? fingers crossed that he had a good night and managed to eat something x


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Missed this totally. In this situation there are three things you need to do:-

Keep him warm...snugglesafe in the cage, hot water bottle unde rone end or a heat pad.

Water - syringe in water with a little sugar mixed in will help him want to drink it.

Food - baby food, a food called EMF which goes creamy when mixed with water. Better yet Beaphar Malt paste, Nutri Cal or Nutri Stat that they can eat straight out the tube. Its a malt paste designed for furries that won't eat.

The Rat Warehouse - Beaphar Malt Paste

The Rat Warehouse - Nutri-Cal

You vet may be able to give you some of this?

I hope he's doing okay today and made it through the night? I'm not familiar with Septrin, is it an antibiotic?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

As Ceretrea said he needs to be kept warm, if you dont have a snigglesafe you can put a hot water bottle against the side of the cage, make sure hes got a cooler side to go to if he wants to though. Food wise I find most rodents who need building up or encouraging to eat will go for the Beapher Malt paste (you can get it from [email protected] in the ferret section, and egg food (thats also in [email protected] but in the bird section), apart from that I would try anything strong smelling from the hamster treats list (there is a sticky with this list in the rodent section) banana is good but suddenly changing their food can bring about its own risks. My old girl (syrian) Buffy was hard to keep a good weight on when she got very old and she was a huge fan of the chicken and veg baby food and any of the puddings. Hope hes looking better today and is eating finally.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much guys 
He made it throught the night ,was tough tho nearly lost him ,looked like he was on his way out 
i took him out his cage wrapped him in a blanket and syringe fed very small amounts of baby food ,
i think he was in the blanket in my arms for about 4 hours ,then he started moving around a bit more , i am still syringe feeding him at the moment and he is still very unwell ,but hopefully now he has a little food in him he might start coming round today ,well i hope so ,love the little guy to bits .
Septrin is a antibiotic i was supprised the vet used this one as we usually get baytrill for the little ones .


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awwww am so sorry hun but he does seem like he is pulling through...really hope so hun!!!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awwww am so sorry hun but he does seem like he is pulling through...really hope so hun!!!!


Thanks niki
just tried him again he wouldnt eat himself so had to syringe a bit more , he feels a bit warmer now tho ,so i think thats a good sign .
Argh i hate people who miss treat animals ,,it breaks my heart , ater what he been thro he deserves a chance of a happy life and i trying to get him fighting


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thanks niki
> just tried him again he wouldnt eat himself so had to syringe a bit more , he feels a bit warmer now tho ,so i think thats a good sign .
> Argh i hate people who miss treat animals ,,it breaks my heart , ater what he been thro he deserves a chance of a happy life and i trying to get him fighting


Well you are doing really well! It is a cruel reality of the world...he is lucky to have you as a second chance though! xx


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Keep him nice and snug! It appears to be helping him somewhat! He may need syringe feeding for the next few days or so if he carries on, and slowly build his strength up to eating on his own


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

aww bless him Hope hes feeling better now

would warm baby porriage be ok to give sick little ones? its sweet and smells quite strong? x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

How is he today? Improving hopefully x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Daynna said:


> aww bless him Hope hes feeling better now
> 
> would warm baby porriage be ok to give sick little ones? its sweet and smells quite strong? x


Thanks daynna 
i have been syring feeding him baby food ,not milk but the vegatable ones and blueberry ones ,i am still having to feed him today but he did come and sniff the food himself so thats a good sign ,
Just glad i got him when i did , he probly wouldnt be here now if i would have gone 1 day later .


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> How is he today? Improving hopefully x


It looks like he is yeah he seems more interseted in the smell of his food ,but as yet wont eat on his won ,he is sleeping all the time ,and he didnt come out last night so think he must be weak .
but small improvements at the moment are good .
I know that with little ones they can seem to be coming round and then just pass on ,so i really hoping this wont happen ,
getting pretty tired now tho been up a few nights night with the feeding but hopfully its all paying off ,fingers crossed 
Thankyou everyone


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww bless him! Well I repeat you're doing a fantastic job! Sending hugs!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww bless him! Well I repeat you're doing a fantastic job! Sending hugs!


Thankyou soo much 
i will let you all know how he is tonight


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed for the little guy. you are doing an amazing job :001_smile:


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I hope he's going to be okay.

At the moment the water is the most important thing. One reason I put a wee bit of sugar in is that sometimes stimulates them to eat too.

You are doing everything you can for him right now. All fingers and paws crossed here for you both.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much guys ,but today he is bad again ,taken a turn for the worse 

vet has changed his ABs to baytrill but there is a chance he wont see the end of the day :cryin::cryin:
i going to keep fighting for him ,right till the end


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou soo much guys ,but today he is bad again ,taken a turn for the worse
> 
> vet has changed his ABs to baytrill but there is a chance he wont see the end of the day :cryin::cryin:
> i going to keep fighting for him ,right till the end


He is lucky to have you fighting for him - some people would have given up by now.

Still hoping he pulls through


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:cryin: This might be it now , looks like he on his way out , i going to try and warm him up and keep him going till the new meds kick in :cryin:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

This is moses before his bad turn this morning 
even here he looks uncomfortable ,


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

you really are doing an amazing job keeping the little guy going. know its not looking good at the min but some animals are just fighters and he has got you on his side. my thoughts are with u and moses


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sending positive vibes your way hun! Come on little Moses!! xx


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

REALLY GOOD LUCK!!! Hope little moses pulls through !


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no hope he pulls through, he's lucky to have such a devoted owner x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Come on Moses, you need to get better, just hang on till the meds work xx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I hope Moses realises how many people are sending him good vibes and get well wishes 

Come on young man


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

*Come on Moses - you can make it!
*
I'm so sorry to hear about this; best of luck to the both of you! <3


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou everyone for your tremndous support ,he still isnt doing well and i keep feeding him little and often .
I just hope he can fight this :cryin:
This is a pic form 10 min ago as you can see he doesnt have much energy


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

I would get him checked out with a vet.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Silly question here, are you letting him get enough sleep? I know he needs to be fed regullarly and you will have to keep checking on him to make sure hes warm enough etc but hamsters usually sleep a lot, mine dont wake up till around 10ish so could part of his problem be that you are being too good a nurse and hes getting woken up too regullarly.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Sacremist said:


> I would get him checked out with a vet.


he has been to vets twice and has had his meds changed once ,he went this morning first thing and was put on baytril ,vet said its up to him to fight now ,theres nothing more we can do ,just show him as much love as possible


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Silly question here, are you letting him get enough sleep? I know he needs to be fed regullarly and you will have to keep checking on him to make sure hes warm enough etc but hamsters usually sleep a lot, mine dont wake up till around 10ish so could part of his problem be that you are being too good a nurse and hes getting woken up too regullarly.


i go in and check on him if he is awake then i will feed him he isnt sleeping much just daydreaming ,so yeah if i see him asleep i dont touch him ,


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> he has been to vets twice and has had his meds changed once ,he went this morning first thing and was put on baytril ,vet said its up to him to fight now ,theres nothing more we can do ,just show him as much love as possible


Couldn't find it anywhere but how old is he? And what kind of infection did the vet say it was?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

ceretrea said:


> Couldn't find it anywhere but how old is he? And what kind of infection did the vet say it was?


He is 4 month old badly treated and has a cold and a chest infection


----------



## petzplazaUK (Feb 21, 2011)

aww fingers crossed he fights this, he has more love in his life now than he ever has by the sounds of things . come on moses ur little life has only just begun.xxx

big hugs to u aswell bulldog, know how u feel having raised chicks that i didnt think would make it - they proved me wrong and are now happy healthy babies, and i hope moses pulls through for you, make sure he is kept warm even if it means snuggles to get warm from ur body heat:001_smile: and keep doing what ur doing - ur doing a fab job there


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> He is 4 month old badly treated and has a cold and a chest infection


Ahh ok thank you. There is another AB that my mouse got for her pneumonia. Zithro something...sorry it was a long time ago. So if he doens't improve still maybe ask your vet for a different kind of AB.

Really hope he improves though, you are doing everything you can. Sorry I can't be of more help :/


----------



## Icky (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey sorry to read about Moses!

Just wondering how your little scamper is doing? <3333333333333


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

For the guinea pigs when they have chest infections we put the shower on and let the bathroom fill with steam. Then we put the piggie in a carrier on the bathroom floor to breathe in some of the steam. 

Also put some vics or albus oil in boiling water and place it near the cage to get the smell around to try clear them up a bit.

Have you tried putting a hot water bottle in for him to snuggle upto? Not too hot of course but just something to get a bit of heat from.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone 
he has held in there all day but still no improvement 
If he is still the same tomorrow its not fair on him to let him suffer anymore:cryin::cryin:
and now my dog has eaten my sd card it had all the pics of moses on and if he dies i wont have any


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thanks everyone
> he has held in there all day but still no improvement
> If he is still the same tomorrow its not fair on him to let him suffer anymore:cryin::cryin:
> and now my dog has eaten my sd card it had all the pics of moses on and if he dies i wont have any


Gah, can't you take a few with the camera's internal memory and put them straight onto your comp with the lead? You can go back and save the pics you've put on here too...


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Argent said:


> Gah, can't you take a few with the camera's internal memory and put them straight onto your comp with the lead? You can go back and save the pics you've put on here too...


yeah i can take some more but all my other hammies were on there aswell,the ones that have died and other pics ,i can try and find some but most are now gone ,it had some of moses when he was well too .well not well but not critical


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> yeah i can take some more but all my other hammies were on there aswell,the ones that have died and other pics ,i can try and find some but most are now gone ,it had some of moses when he was well too .well not well but not critical


How the hell did your dog manage to eat your SD card lol. and why not play... the waiting game 

again, good luck to both of you xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> How the hell did your dog manage to eat your SD card lol. and why not play... the waiting game
> 
> again, good luck to both of you xx


she is on steroids and eats everythng at the moment ,the metal bits on the sd card will be in a bad way when she passes it hahah
i have been hunting around and found some more pics 
thankyou


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Has Moses managed to get himself through the night?

Really hope so.

(((hugs)))


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Has Moses managed to get himself through the night?
> 
> Really hope so.
> 
> (((hugs)))


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: YEAH he made the night and he even looks a little brighter this morning ,when went to give him his feed at 4.30am he was looking up at me like he was waiting ,he even licked the syringe himslef ,
he not out of the woods yet ,but he seems brighter and hopefully all the wishes and hopes for him here have pulled him thru .
Thankyou sooooo much everyone .


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: YEAH he made the night and he even looks a little brighter this morning ,when went to give him his feed at 4.30am he was looking up at me like he was waiting ,he even licked the syringe himslef ,
> he not out of the woods yet ,but he seems brighter and hopefully all the wishes and hopes for him here have pulled him thru .
> Thankyou sooooo much everyone .


:thumbsup:

Fingers crossed


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

got my fingers crossed tight for the little guy


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

AWWWW that's fantastic, I really hope little moses pulls through I really do, sending my hugs xD!!!!


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Wonderful news. I hope he continues to improve.:001_smile:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: YEAH he made the night and he even looks a little brighter this morning ,when went to give him his feed at 4.30am he was looking up at me like he was waiting ,he even licked the syringe himslef ,
> he not out of the woods yet ,but he seems brighter and hopefully all the wishes and hopes for him here have pulled him thru .
> Thankyou sooooo much everyone .


That's effing fantastic...was even telling the OH about him yesterday...so really really pleased!!

Hope he's keeping up the good work


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Come on little Moses!! loads of people here want you to get better little bud x x 
Bulldog hope your ok sweetie, abit of good news at last


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Come on little Moses!! loads of people here want you to get better little bud x x
> Bulldog hope your ok sweetie, abit of good news at last


Thanks guys 
He took another really bad turn last night ,got worse thru the night ,rushed him to the vets and he gave him a steriod injection ,gonna take a few hours to kick in but the vet said its not looking good :cryin:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thanks guys
> He took another really bad turn last night ,got worse thru the night ,rushed him to the vets and he gave him a steriod injection ,gonna take a few hours to kick in but the vet said its not looking good :cryin:


Oh hell hun, I didnt want to read this, poor little guy is obviously fighting though. Does the vet know whats causing it?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Oh hell hun, I didnt want to read this, poor little guy is obviously fighting though. Does the vet know whats causing it?


yeah his chest infection is taking longer than he thought to clear up and cause he isnt eating well he is losing strengh ,
he has been thru hell in his small life and i am just trying to pull him thru so he can found out what love and care is


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Bulldog200 said:


> yeah his chest infection is taking longer than he thought to clear up and cause he isnt eating well he is losing strengh ,
> he has been thru hell in his small life and i am just trying to pull him thru so he can found out what love and care is


I think he knows what that is already, hes had more love and care off you than most animals have in a lifetime :001_smile:.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Moses is such a lucky chap to have you as his mom - loads of people would have given up at the first hurdle saying 'he is just a hamster' - you sweetheart have a heart of gold


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am sorry.....come on Moses....we need vids of you running around...please don't deprive us of these! 

Sending positive vibes hun!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Im sending positive vibes hun, poor little mite has been through so much bless him.  Im sure he knows what love is now that he has been with you. (((hugs))) xxx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hows the little guy doing?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> hows the little guy doing?


Thankyou guys 
He isnt doing well 
i have decided and spoke to the vet this morning that we going to give him while tonight ,if there is still no improvement ,i will take him down and have him pts :cryin::cryin:
I really hope he comes round a little so i dont have to do this ,i am so tired and drained but the little guy is worth every bit of fight ,
mum is going to look after after him for a few hours while i have a little break ,
i just keeping every finger crossed that we see a little improvment before tonight


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Thankyou guys
> He isnt doing well
> i have decided and spoke to the vet this morning that we going to give him while tonight ,if there is still no improvement ,i will take him down and have him pts :cryin::cryin:


have got my fingers crossed tight for little Moses. *hugs* to both of you


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

manic rose said:


> have got my fingers crossed tight for little Moses. *hugs* to both of you


Ditto to this (((hugs)))


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou soo much guys 

i have phoned the vets again and he siad if he hasnt eaten a little by himself before 6.00pm tonight ,then pts :cryin::cryin: 
so he has many things in his cage now to tempt him ,
Come on little guy hang in there .


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

fingers crossed. poor little guy. least you are giving him the best chance possible


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Come on Moses....sending hugs hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

You have done a fantastic job and have so much mote then many people would dpi really really hope he pulls through for you x


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Come on little moses, we all need you to pull through, you and your mummy deserve to be so happy together. Come on little guy!! 

Hun you are a true inspiration, you are the best mummy ever. Im rooting for you and moses, fingers and toes crossed. You have done so much for him, you are an amazing person and any animal would be lucky to have you *bigs hugs* .


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor little thing, I'm so willing him to eat something


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Has he eaten sweetie


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
He ate a little ,10 mins before we went to vets he came up and licked up some baby food ,i was soooo happy i jumped up and down like a total idiot .
Even the vet said that he was amazed that he had survived ,he expected him to die last night ,but i wasnt giving up on him ,as long as he was fighting no way was i giving up on him.
Really sorry i didnt update sooner ,got back from vets ,put him in his cage and fell asleep only just woke up now and though ARGH i fell asleep and .
H estill isnt out the woods yet but he ate by himself ,i cant belive it ,i have tears of joy at this very moment 
Amazing thankyou to each and everyone of


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

thats brilliant! the guys such a little fighter and he is so lucky to have an owner like you.


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Yaaay!! im so happy for you and moses hun!! little steps at a time will be good, keep updating hun. Im not suprised you fell asleep bet your exhausted.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Yaaay!! im so happy for you and moses hun!! little steps at a time will be good, keep updating hun. Im not suprised you fell asleep bet your exhausted.


Thankyou so much all of you ,
of course i will keep updating and as soon as he is stronger post more pics and vid , yeah pretty tired been up for days and night s ,but its all paying off i think


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Congrats to little Moses for eating - such a small thing but such a big thing in his step to recovery. I know I havent said that very well but I hope you understand what I mean.

He is a fighter and hopefully with you by his side - this little man will pull through. You must be emotionally exhausted. ((((hugs)))) x


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

ohhh yay, come on Moses keep fighting little one 

I have been following this thread closely, and I have to say Moses is so lucky to have found someone that is willing to fight with him, you have been so dedicated to this little one where many (not anyone here) would have given up.

Sending huge hugs and healing vibes your way


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have to say it is very easy to separate yourself from sad stories online....I guess as a coping mechanism as a human...so whereas one may feel sympathy for people it rarely impacts on their own life. But I can honestly say that even during the day in normal life I have thought about little Moses and GENUINELY have tears in my eyes reading these last updates. Don't mean to turn this about me....YOU my dear have done so amazingly well. Come on Moses...keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:cryin: my dog has just been rushed into the vets now , moses has eaten a tiny bit more food


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :cryin: my dog has just been rushed into the vets now , moses has eaten a tiny bit more food


Does it ever end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POsitive thoughts again hun!

Btw...you in America? UK vets certainly not open now. Didn't realise that's all!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Does it ever end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! POsitive thoughts again hun!
> 
> Btw...you in America? UK vets certainly not open now. Didn't realise that's all!


no i in the uk ,she has been taken to the emergancy vets


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> no i in the uk ,she has been taken to the emergancy vets


Oh no, sending vibes she is ok -huge hugs-


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Oooh god hun, Hows your dog and Moses today sweetie?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> no i in the uk ,she has been taken to the emergancy vets


Oh wow didn't know even emergency vets were open that late. Sorry hun!

How is you doggy and Moses today? xx


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

hope everything is ok, stay strong *hugs*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys he is still fighting ,i will update more later as i have to go back to vets ,now ,


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Little moses seems to have more fight in him ,although he hasnt eaten today ,so just hoping he eats soon , 
he is still on his ABs and hopefully he should start coming round soon ,
i hope so anyway ,but he is alittle fighter


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Poor baby...he's done amazingly well to make it this far, and he couldn't have done it without you  Hope he starts getting stronger soon!


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Morning everyone Great news 
Moses is doing really well ,he is eating more and he even came out for a walk around last night ,i think we have won this battle :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh thank goodness! That is such a relief, so glad he's feeling better


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Morning everyone Great news
> Moses is doing really well ,he is eating more and he even came out for a walk around last night ,i think we have won this battle :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


Go MOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Am sorry hun but you now have a proper job on your hands cos you have a full Moses fan club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

My Sparky sends hugs and hammy kisses to little Moses xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

niki87 said:


> Go MOSES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Am sorry hun but you now have a proper job on your hands cos you have a full Moses fan club!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


We need Moses fan club tshirts now :001_smile:.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> We need Moses fan club tshirts now :001_smile:.


I actually am having urges to do that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I've just read this whole thread (no idea how i missed it!)
I hope moses and your dog are both ok.
*hugs*


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

We need a website; www.ClubMoses.co.uk lololol

It could be like "moses started his life in a terrible way but the good vibes of petforums.co.uk helped him through and his life is now good with his new owner, who kept him alive where others would have given up!"


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> We need a website; www.ClubMoses.co.uk lololol
> 
> It could be like "moses started his life in a terrible way but the good vibes of petforums.co.uk helped him through and his life is now good with his new owner, who kept him alive where others would have given up!"


I am actually getting excited about this


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've only just signed on after a while away to catch up on this. Poor Moses!!! I'm glad to hear that he is doing so well, you've given him every chance that he needs and with all these positive vibes he will hopefully be running around and enjoying the good life soon. Give him a huge hug from me and all my meeces!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

aw am so glad the little guy is getting better. now we need lots of cute pics of moses


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey guys 
 moses t,shirts ,love that hahaha 
He hasnt eaten today yet ,tried him with his faviourte baby food mixed veg ,but as yet nothing ,here is some vids of him for you all ,and thanks guys so much ,these vibes are keeping him alive ,i sure of it , 
But i have only done what all you guys wouldve done ,fought like mad to keep your pets alive 

YouTube - Moses
YouTube - Moses
YouTube - Little Moses
YouTube - Moses


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Awww way too cute!!! Sorry to be inappropriate....but gosh he is certainly a boy hey!!! Haha!!!

Is he drinking hun? Even perfectly healthy hammies don't eat much...but water is obviously vital. Really hope he starts eating again though...annoyingly he might prefer to eat alone though so you may not see him actually start eating properly for a bit.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Awww way too cute!!! Sorry to be inappropriate....but gosh he is certainly a boy hey!!! Haha!!!
> 
> Is he drinking hun? Even perfectly healthy hammies don't eat much...but water is obviously vital. Really hope he starts eating again though...annoyingly he might prefer to eat alone though so you may not see him actually start eating properly for a bit.


Yeah i agree he is well "provided for in that area 
he is drinking a little ,oh yeah he has food in his cage and baby food aswell,i measure exactly what he has at the moment so i can keep an eye on what he eats ,that was his tempary cage ,where i put him in to do his meds ,i will keep taking pics and hopefully some vid of him when he is playing on his wheel ,
i have a vid of jeramiah do i start a new thread for that or just put it up here ??


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry didn't mean to stalk but i spied another way too cute hamster....Jeremiah!!! Sorry if there is a story to him....but thought I'd say you have scrummy hamsters


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Yeah i agree he is well "provided for in that area
> he is drinking a little ,oh yeah he has food in his cage and baby food aswell,i measure exactly what he has at the moment so i can keep an eye on what he eats ,that was his tempary cage ,where i put him in to do his meds ,i will keep taking pics and hopefully some vid of him when he is playing on his wheel ,
> i have a vid of jeramiah do i start a new thread for that or just put it up here ??


Oh thank goodness...was scared then that maybe Jeremiah was a passed hamster. 

What meds is it hun? I squirted Roma's into her mouth but she just attacked the syringe and swallowed lol so was easy with her


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Oh thank goodness...was scared then that maybe Jeremiah was a passed hamster.
> 
> What meds is it hun? I squirted Roma's into her mouth but she just attacked the syringe and swallowed lol so was easy with her


moses was on septrin paediatric suspension , but the vet changed him to baytril

Jeremiah was thrown out when he was a baby but he is fine ,just some unusual sneezing probs sometimes but i have a post about him so dont know if i should post the new vid there or on this post


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww, so cute. I always thought dwarfs were viscous and horrible but I guess that's just from bad experiences (cousins hamsters, damn scary!)


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> Aww, so cute. I always thought dwarfs were viscous and horrible but I guess that's just from bad experiences (cousins hamsters, damn scary!)


hahaha most dwarfs i have had ,have been viscous ,this is the first chinese i have had and he is soo calm and gentle


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> hahaha most dwarfs i have had ,have been viscous ,this is the first chinese i have had and he is soo calm and gentle


Did you get them (and him) from a petshop?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> Did you get them (and him) from a petshop?


Some i rescued from people who didnt want them ,moses came from pets at home in the adopition section ,i try and rescue if i can its so worthwhile , we have just got another gerbil ,she looks exatly like silverback (the gerbil who died weeks ago ) we have named her pudgy ,ifound her in a box on a lane ,someone had left her in there ,probly had enough of her ,we think she is about 3 years old 
i will do a thread about her soon


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Bulldog200 said:


> Some i rescued from people who didnt want them ,moses came from pets at home in the adopition section ,i try and rescue if i can its so worthwhile , we have just got another gerbil ,she looks exatly like silverback (the gerbil who died weeks ago ) we have named her pudgy ,ifound her in a box on a lane ,someone had left her in there ,probly had enough of her ,we think she is about 3 years old
> i will do a thread about her soon


Some people are disgusting... and you found her, god if I found a pet and brought it home my mum would throw it back on the street! :blink:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Cherpi said:


> Some people are disgusting... and you found her, god if I found a pet and brought it home my mum would throw it back on the street! :blink:


Awww i sorry to hear that 
My mum is just as mad as me ,she loves all animals ,she has been helping me with moses .


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

If Joe or Olly got sick she'd help, but she doesn't like me having loads of animals, it was so hard to get her to let me have guinea pigs and she said I could have a hamster as well I almost had a heart attack!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Some people are disgusting... and you found her, god if I found a pet and brought it home my mum would throw it back on the street! :blink:


   

Are you sure your mum is okay about you having a hamster and two guinea pigs then?


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

He's looking so much better


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Jazzy said:


> Are you sure your mum is okay about you having a hamster and two guinea pigs then?


HA ye, I've been talking about the guineas none stop for about a week now and she would have told me if I couldn't and she just came out with that I can have a hammie one day, but I'm not getting a hamster straight away... I want to concentrate on my new guinea pigs !


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> Some i rescued from people who didnt want them ,moses came from pets at home in the adopition section ,i try and rescue if i can its so worthwhile , we have just got another gerbil ,she looks exatly like silverback (the gerbil who died weeks ago ) we have named her pudgy ,ifound her in a box on a lane ,someone had left her in there ,probly had enough of her ,we think she is about 3 years old
> i will do a thread about her soon


thats awful. my little meggy is about 3 yrs old and altho she's not too well at times would never dream of parting with her


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Little moses is doing really well now ,he is playing on his wheel and is eating ,all those good vibes from everyone really pulled the little man thru ,


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Little moses is doing really well now ,he is playing on his wheel and is eating ,all those good vibes from everyone really pulled the little man thru ,


Yesssss Go Moses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think this thread is amazing, it shows that with hard work and a bit of good luck even really ill tiddly pets can make it, now Moses can begin his proper life, its a real feel good thread:001_smile:.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:
Moses was doing really well he even went on his wheel and was eating sooo well.
He is now running free on rainbow bridge :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:
> Moses was doing really well he even went on his wheel and was eating sooo well.
> He is now running free on rainbow bridge :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


oh no, am so sorry to hear that. must be such a shock for you, he seemed to be doing much better. sending huge hugs your way

*HUG*


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> oh no, am so sorry to hear that. must be such a shock for you, he seemed to be doing much better. sending huge hugs your way
> 
> *HUG*


:cryin::cryin::cryin: I cant belive it ,i am in shock and cant stop crying


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin: I cant belive it ,i am in shock and cant stop crying


aw bless you. hope your not by yourself at the mo


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> aw bless you. hope your not by yourself at the mo


I am alone at the moment ,i was when he died and burried him everyone went for a walk and they dont know yet :cryin::cryin:


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> I am alone at the moment ,i was when he died and burried him everyone went for a walk and they dont know yet :cryin::cryin:


oh no  least you have people to talk to on here, although cant give u a hug


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry he lost his fight 

At least he got a chance to see what love and care was before he went -hugs-


RIP lil Moses you touched many people whilst you were with us, run free at rainbow bridge little one xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

:cryin::cryin: I dont know what to do ,i miss him so much already ,he was doing so well


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Bulldog200 said:


> :cryin::cryin: I dont know what to do ,i miss him so much already ,he was doing so well


it's only natural to grieve and miss him. think a lot of people on here will miss him too


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I miss you soo much my little man:cryin::cryin:

My slideshow


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:
> Moses was doing really well he even went on his wheel and was eating sooo well.
> He is now running free on rainbow bridge :cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


Oh no am so sorry hun!!! That is a massive shock!!! At least you know you did your best...you physically couldn't have done more. He got his second chance at life!

Sending a bucketful of cyber hugs your way! RIP little Moses, we will all miss you!!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I can belive this, I dont think many hamsters will be grieved for by as many people as little Moses, Im glad he had a little time to enjoy being loved and looked after, I just wish to god it had been longer, night night little man, have loads of fun at the bridge xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

so sorry

R.I.P little Moses xxx


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Oh no  run free moses xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> I can belive this, I dont think many hamsters will be grieved for by as many people as little Moses, Im glad he had a little time to enjoy being loved and looked after, I just wish to god it had been longer, night night little man, have loads of fun at the bridge xx


He truly was a well loved hamster and touched many of our hearts:cryin::cryin::cryin: this is such a sad day ,This is a poem i gave to dan when her fish died and someone gave it me when snowdrop died .I am passing it on to little moses 

Do not stand at my grave and weep
I am not there; I do not sleep.
I am a thousand winds that blow,
I am the diamond glints on snow,
I am the sun on ripened grain,
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you awaken in the morning's hush
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of quiet birds in circled flight. 
I am the soft stars that shine at night. 
Do not stand at my grave and cry, 
I am not there; I did not die.










Here you lie ,no more pain do you know ,you are now free my little boy 
You have touched so many hearts in your short life ,now you can run free on the bridge and mummy will never forget you .And many here loved you too ,you did your best little man you fought like hell and you were so strong ,you tried with every breath you had untill you couldnt fight anymore and peacefully drifted 
Goodbye my treasured soldier


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Awwwww Hun hugs sorry for your loss RIP mose


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh poor Moses! He seemed to be doing so well - you did all you could.


RIP little one xxxxx


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Run free little Moses xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Again am so sorry hun!.....but at least he's going in style! 

Hugs!!!


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh sweetie, 
no words can express how sorry i am for your loss. He was beautiful little guy and such a fighter, he wanted to stay with you, but it was his time sadly :cryin: You were a fab mummy and he loved you for it. Chin up hun, i know how hard it is, sending you tons of hugs


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Thankyou guys ,it was such a shock yesterday ,when my family came back i told them and they were all so shocked ,we all spent hours crying ,little moses had a huge effect on us all ,today missing him like crazy ,


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

*hugs* he is gonna to be one sadly missed hamster. how are your other critters?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

manic rose said:


> *hugs* he is gonna to be one sadly missed hamster. how are your other critters?


Jeramiah is a little unwell today ,so watching him really closly ,he is off his food, vets later if he doesnt pick up .
Pudgy is doing really well gonna take some pics later and do a post


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to read about Moses. He was doing so well as well and You done everything that you possibly could. R.I.P Moses

Hope Jeramiah gets better soon for you x


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

He was a fighter, you did your best but that's life, at least he's now at peace. RIP xxx So sorry!


----------

